# Proyecto de 3 actuadores y 3 sensores



## blacka (Oct 28, 2009)

Hola!, es la primera vez que posteo una petición en el foro .... Pues miren en mi clase de instrumentación me dejaron hacer un proyecto que tuviera al menos 3 sensores distintos ( ópticos, termicos, de presion, etc.... tienen que ser diferentes) y 3 actuadores diferentes, y que todos esten interactuando juntos...

He estado pensando pero la verdad no se me ocurre nada, he de decirles que solo se un poco de circuitos analógicos y digitales, podría implementarlo con amplificadores, compuertas o PLD's como las GAL , aún no se usar microcontroladores.

Así que si a alguien se le ocurre algo que pudiera hacer les agredecería mucho todos sus comentarios!!  

Saludos!


----------

